# why does my chameleon squeek?



## CHAMMY (Feb 13, 2007)

could anyone tell me why my veiled cham squeeks and breaths out through his nose.

thanks.

1 veiled chameleon :smile:


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

depends when he does it...um chams certainly don't squeak! they can't actually vocalise but rather make certain noises with air like hissing. in younger chams this could be mistaken for a squeak.:smile:


----------



## CHAMMY (Feb 13, 2007)

BELIAL said:


> depends when he does it...um chams certainly don't squeak! they can't actually vocalise but rather make certain noises with air like hissing. in younger chams this could be mistaken for a squeak.:smile:


ye, he like hisses. is this a bad sign or normal ?


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

like i said depends when he is doing it. if he just does it when you are not near him then it could be a problem (respitory infection) if he does it when you go near him then this is not a problem. is sometimes accompanied by opening of the mouth and a change in colours.


----------



## CHAMMY (Feb 13, 2007)

BELIAL said:


> like i said depends when he is doing it. if he just does it when you are not near him then it could be a problem (respitory infection) if he does it when you go near him then this is not a problem. is sometimes accompanied by opening of the mouth and a change in colours.


he does it when i go near him or handle him ( 1-2 mins) he does open his mouth when he does it.


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

thats normal then. he's just letting you know he is not impressed. he will stop eventually. although some chams never do!:smile:


----------



## CHAMMY (Feb 13, 2007)

BELIAL said:


> thats normal then. he's just letting you know he is not impressed. he will stop eventually. although some chams never do!


 lol cheers thanks alot !:smile:


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Yes he is just hissing to warn you off lol


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

he's hissing you off cuz you're pi**ing him off lol


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

mines does it when my bf goes near him.:lol2: but i never get it.:lol2:


----------



## Chrissie (Feb 26, 2007)

mine has never hissed. he's always been dead chilled.eats crickets off our hands and everything. my boyfriend did get bit off him once though when he went in the tank to quick. although i have read that they hiss when they are threatened and if u keep handling they will stop once used of it. Its nothint to worry about though


----------



## sirat (Feb 28, 2007)

Mine was sweet when she was little but hisses at me now if I approach unexpectedly. She does it a lot with strangers. She's about 8 months old - It's probably a teenage thing. She thinks the world's against her, but then didn't we all?


----------



## Chrissie (Feb 26, 2007)

shes probably going through puberty hahaha


----------



## Gecko_guy (Feb 28, 2007)

Chrissie said:


> shes probably going through puberty hahaha


A hairy cham? That's interesting! :lol2:


----------



## Raywillard (Jan 29, 2007)

Boy does mine hiss, like everyone has said it just his way of saying, "i'm small but i'll have you" mine has calmed down a lot now and he doesn't really hiss at me anymore. He just really hates my younger brother for some reason. Can't go near him, even when seperated by glass he still wants to kill my brother. He is totally ok with me and my wife and sometimes when i have a few friends around he doesnt seem to mind them looking at him, but my brother, no no, he really doesnt like my brother.
:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

mines the same if i get too close when feeding etc he lets out a scream:lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

my male chats to people down the phone doing that... you hold the phone up to him and he goes "RRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA" down the mouth piece.. 

he also ambushes me sometimes... waits till i am doing water bowls and going in and out of the room a lot.. then climbs down to the bottom corner, which is about chin level.. and when i walk past he lunges out and goes "RRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA" at me.. i swear he does it to make me jump, he gets this gleam in his eye afterwards like he is laughing at me..

N


----------



## CHAMMY (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks People


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Nerys said:


> my male chats to people down the phone doing that... you hold the phone up to him and he goes "RRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA" down the mouth piece..
> 
> he also ambushes me sometimes... waits till i am doing water bowls and going in and out of the room a lot.. then climbs down to the bottom corner, which is about chin level.. and when i walk past he lunges out and goes "RRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA" at me.. i swear he does it to make me jump, he gets this gleam in his eye afterwards like he is laughing at me..
> 
> N


thats awsome nery hehe. 

Jay


----------



## CHAMMY (Feb 13, 2007)

Nerys said:


> my male chats to people down the phone doing that... you hold the phone up to him and he goes "RRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA" down the mouth piece..
> 
> he also ambushes me sometimes... waits till i am doing water bowls and going in and out of the room a lot.. then climbs down to the bottom corner, which is about chin level.. and when i walk past he lunges out and goes "RRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA" at me.. i swear he does it to make me jump, he gets this gleam in his eye afterwards like he is laughing at me..
> 
> N


 hahaha cool !!!


----------

